# Anna1



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I was wondering what has happened to her journal? And her? Gone........just like that. Does anyone know or did I miss something, which I often do.

I hope she is ok anyway.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

I literally just thought the same as she was a prolific poster?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Nah not heard owt!

UK-M mystery .....

@Heavyassweights Might have her locked in his dungeon.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I thought about this last night, as I was browsing the threads and didn't see a post by her; she posted a lot, every day pretty much, and then nothing. I didn't think to check her log.

Hmmmm, strange. The uk-m boys will miss her, they were on her like white on rice


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Turned out that Anna was @banzi wife, someone from here (can't mention names) went to meet said Anna and...

Nah I don't know she's still viewing ukm though within the last hour.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nah not heard owt!
> 
> UK-M mystery .....
> 
> @Heavyassweights Might have her locked in his dungeon.


 No space mate, hdu is down there and is bulking


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@anna1

fill us in


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Haha think every member noticed


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Is she actually female then?


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

I hope she hasn't been offended? As she was a nice woman...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Probably undercover police trying to get info from all the guys on here who are instantly attracted to any female that happens to post a single post on here.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

sen said:


> Probably undercover police trying to get info from all the guys on here who are instantly attracted to any female that happens to post a single post on here.


 Probably yeah...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

She probably just fvcked off somewhere for the weekend.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> She probably just fvcked off somewhere for the weekend.


 Nope. I'm sure @anna1 is reading this. Pls post Anna...


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

foreveralone


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

She probably went cause there was a specific thread about her on the "secret" section as exposed in that thread about access.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BioSynth said:


> She probably went cause there was a specific thread about her on the "secret" section as exposed in that thread about access.


 There is one about you its titled 'vagina'


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hummmm.......well her reason for leaving is her own. I did find her posts quite witty and she seemed friendly. Good luck to her.


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> There is one about you its titled 'vagina'


 Oohh ban this man for exposing specifics. I'm honoured though.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

She's probably reading this thinking awhh they are all missing me how cute


----------



## Henda929 (Oct 21, 2016)

Shame if she has left as she's a really nice lass


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

BioSynth said:


> She probably went cause there was a specific thread about her on the "secret" section as exposed in that thread about access.


 That's what you like to think but it ain't the reason, but is not my business to say why someone left.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

BioSynth said:


> Oohh ban this man for exposing specifics. I'm honoured though.


 If you want to talk about me just have the balls of tagging me, if you wish for me to be banned then simply report me instead of sneakily accusing.

Yes I did accidentally exposed the title of a thread (that she was already aware of), no that is not the reasons why she left.

And no, again I won't say why she left as it's not anyone's business but her own.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Maybe it was Skye666 sarky remarks?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

You guys are pathetic, who gives a s**t?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Nara said:


> You guys are pathetic, who gives a s**t?


 I was thinking the same. Obsessing over a female user name on an internet forum. They sound like a bunch of teenage girls at a Justin bieber concert.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nara said:


> You guys are pathetic, who gives a s**t?


 I'm neither a guy, nor pathetic and although I'm not crying into my teacup over her leaving as people come and go all the time on forums, she had great banter, wanted to train and was good for a quick natter so I do sorta give a s**t.

Not sure why you are being so up yourself about it.

Right then, time for a cuppa.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Exactly how some felt when the great @LeeDaLifter vanished


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

BioSynth said:


> She probably went cause there was a specific thread about her on the "secret" section as exposed in that thread about access.


 Nobody actually said there's a thread. Everyone was having a joke.


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> That's what you like to think but it ain't the reason, but is not my business to say why someone left.


 Think I've accidentally touched a nerve here. Didnt intend to accuse and didn't know who posted that originally when I posted. The ban comment was intended in jest at heavyassweights for saying there was a thread called vagina not at you at all. Sorry anyway for any angry caused by my post. @IronJohnDoe


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Nara said:


> You guys are pathetic, who gives a s**t?


 Haha this.

I think the problem with ukm is that most users don't actually lift, not sure why so many have joined, must be for the gen con surely.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha this.
> 
> I think the problem with ukm is that most users don't actually lift, not sure why so many have joined, must be for the gen con surely.


 You were her biggest fan rosco


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha this.
> 
> I think the problem with ukm is that most users don't actually lift, not sure why so many have joined, must be for the gen con surely.


 I thought this as well about if most people actually even go gym on here lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> You were her biggest fan rosco


 Bits of banter yeah but I won't cry when someone fvcks off, that is sad.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

BioSynth said:


> Think I've accidentally touched a nerve here. Didnt intend to accuse and didn't know who posted that originally when I posted. The ban comment was intended in jest at heavyassweights for saying there was a thread called vagina not at you at all. Sorry anyway for any angry caused by my post. @IronJohnDoe


 My bad then, I apologise to you then, yes to be fair you did touch a nerve accidentally as in the last 24h I been blamed in another thread and via pm and I was starting to get annoyed at all people that think to know it all.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Bits of banter yeah but I won't cry when someone fvcks off, that is sad.


 I only cried when DLTBB disappeared


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> My bad then, I apologise to you then, yes to be fair you did touch a nerve accidentally as in the last 24h I been blamed in another thread and via pm and I was starting to get annoyed at all people that think to know it all.


 Someone pmed you about it? Post pm for bants :lol:


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Has she not been paid by admin to post this month?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Nara said:


> I only cried when DLTBB disappeared


 Haha yeah awesome physique and aesthetic asf, hopefully he doesn't lose all his gains within his 4 walls.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> Bits of banter yeah but I won't cry when someone fvcks off, that is sad.


 You kept the feet pics though, right?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha yeah awesome physique and aesthetic asf, hopefully he doesn't lost all his gains within his 4 walls.


 It'll be an epic transformation thread if he comes back and starts from day 1, you'd be surprised how fast you lose with s**t diet and no gear. In 4 DLTBB journal part 2


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Varg said:


> You kept the feet pics though, right?


 Couple wanks then move on. :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha this.
> 
> I think the problem with ukm is that most users don't actually lift, not sure why so many have joined, must be for the gen con surely.


 You know Gen Con gets (or did get last time I was given some stats) by far the largest amount of activity and site traffic relative to other specific sections - also most 'likes' (and Rep points in the old days) on here are given for non training or nutrition related content, relative to posting volume.

People can of course use the site however they enjoy so long as they don't break the rules, but your point is valid for sure.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I will certainly miss @anna1

But people come. People go.

Gen Con is like a bar at an airport.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Someone pmed you about it? Post pm for bants :lol:


 I wish I could but it's against the rules. Besides that I deleted it because I thought "seriously??"


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> *Gen Con is like a bar at an airport.*


 This is so far the best metaphorical representation of gen con!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Nara said:


> It'll be an epic transformation thread if he comes back and starts from day 1, you'd be surprised how fast you lose with s**t diet and no gear. In 4 DLTBB journal part 2


 Yeah that's true and it will come back quicker as well. :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I wish I could but it's against the rules. Besides that I deleted it because I thought "seriously??"


 Who was it then name and shame haha.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Who was it then name and shame haha.


 I gonna be the bigger person for once and I won't name (them)

yes it was more than one.

I just will move on and call it the "Anna's effect"


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

oh well onwards and upwards, ( yep actually one of the ones that lift)


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I gonna be the bigger person for once and I won't name (them)
> 
> yes it was more than one.
> 
> I just will move on and call it the "Anna's effect"


 If I guess right will you confirm ?

:lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> If I guess right will you confirm ?
> 
> :lol:


 You tempting devil :lol:


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Maybe it was Skye666 sarky remarks?


 Probably.... She's sooo sarky!!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm still a strong believer the user was a male!!

All you guys chatting and flirting with some fat 40yr man pretending to be some chick :lol:


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> This is so far the best metaphorical representation of gen con!


 Here's a better one:

Gen Con is like a whorehouse near a business airport.

People come. People go.

You remember the good ones.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

She's probably had grief for sticking her nose in everywhere round her local area


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Oioi said:


> She's probably had grief for sticking her nose in everywhere round her local area


 My sister's like that. Full of love of humanity. Gets her into continual trouble with her Mother Teresa outlook. Then she moans nobody appreciates her.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

herc said:


> I'm still a strong believer the user was a male!!
> 
> All you guys chatting and flirting with some fat 40yr man pretending to be some chick :lol:


 Too many pictures of same girl

Even Avi ?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Says the dude guilty of the exact same accusation


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Last I heard there was a thread where people were questioning whether Anna was female or not. Maybe he/she had enough and rocked out with her cock out on another forum?


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

I liked her. Hope she is well.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

herc said:


> I'm still a strong believer the user was a male!!
> 
> All you guys chatting and flirting with some fat 40yr man pretending to be some chick :lol:


 She's posted too many pictures too specific to our recommended form tweaks and stuff for me to believe that


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sjacks said:


> Last I heard there was a thread where people were questioning whether Anna was female or not. Maybe he/she had enough and rocked out with her cock out on another forum?


 Bigger balls than some ******* on here ?


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha yeah awesome physique and aesthetic asf, hopefully he doesn't lose all his gains within his 4 walls.


 I should imagine he's at it harder than ever - he had the discipline and determination. He always gave good advice and backed it up with results.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> She's posted too many pictures too specific to our recommended form tweaks and stuff for me to believe that


 Yeah I was a doubter for ages, until the pics started coming

Come back Anna, just one special spoon pic and we'll never accuse you of not being female again.... :whistling:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flubs said:


> I was wondering what has happened to her journal? And her? Gone........just like that. Does anyone know or did I miss something, which I often do.
> 
> I hope she is ok anyway.


 Morning Flubs !

Thank you for your concern , I 'm just fine .

Hope you enjoyed you holidays up north ?

Just to clarify things for whoever gives a damn

1.I'm not a guy

2 . I 'm not Banzi , Banzi's girlfriend , granny or pet turtle

3. I'll start another journal when I start my cycle in a few days just to monitor things

4. There are some great people on this forum that have provided really constructive advice which helped me change my way of training , I thank them and thats what I 'm here for

have a great day everyone !

x


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Morning Flubs !
> 
> Thank you for your concern , I 'm just fine .
> 
> ...


 So I can cancel the plane tickets, put the bloodhounds back in their cages and cancel the Interpol alert?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> So I can cancel the plane tickets, put the bloodhounds back in their cages and cancel the Interpol alert?


 Yeah , drug traffickers in my neighborhood haven't gotten to me just yet


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Yeah , drug traffickers in my neighborhood haven't gotten to me just yet


 Good, because your "audience" were panicking over a few days absence


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> Good, because your "audience" were panicking over a few days absence


 I took some remarks too seriously .

I shouldnt have and I wont do it again

x


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I took some remarks too seriously .
> 
> I shouldnt have and I wont do it again
> 
> x


 It's the Internet, which is like saying none of it is real, however, having said. that, I did once get pissed off by the comments of one asshole on here and allowed myself to be upset for a few days. Stupid really, since in the end, i realized he didn't matter and neither did his comments. Neither he, nor what he said had any value in the real world and had no impact upon my life whatsoever.

Water under the bridge.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> It's the Internet, which is like saying none of it is real, however, having said. that, I did once get pissed off by the comments of one asshole on here and allowed myself to be upset for a few days. Stupid really, since in the end, i realized he didn't matter and neither did his comments. Neither he, nor what he said had any value in the real world and had no impact upon my life whatsoever.
> 
> Water under the bridge.


 sorry again mate


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Group hug?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Group wank?


 No need for that mate. Try to keep your language clean.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

anna1 said:


> Morning [Redacted] !
> 
> Thank you for your concern , I 'm just fine .
> 
> ...


 Good to know you are ok. Anna1 - don't let comments get to you. I know words and comments can hurt and as the song goes "we're only human after all".... so what if you took time out to think about that and what you wanted to do about it, ie: leave or stay. I didn't mean to start a fresh barrage against you. I just noted that you were gone and you had been a prolific poster so I wanted to ask what had happened to you. I can't be arsed with whispers and secret pm's and all that bollox, better to ask outright and have done with it right?

Happy training and hope all goes well with the cycling. I love getting out on my bike in the fresh air too, nothing better!

ps. see what I did there? I know, I know, my wittiness is legendary...cough... :whistling:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Morning Flubs !
> 
> Thank you for your concern , I 'm just fine .
> 
> ...


 Welcome back banzo


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I took some remarks too seriously .
> 
> I shouldnt have and I wont do it again
> 
> x


 Just go read some of LeeDaLifter's and drwae's threads and you'll feel better 

Welcome back


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Welcome back banzo


 don't remind me , was at this family thing yesterday and I woke up with a massive headache .only managed 12 sets of shoulders today

x


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Phew .... What a relief, I thought one of my fav posters had jumped ship.... But I see @Heavyassweights is still posting.... that was a close shave! 

@anna1 Not knowing what has transpired please don't take what some folks post on here too personally, there's are some right weirdos who hide behind their screens (they know who they are). They never post any pics or give credible training advice! They are just here to troll genuine folk of the forum. You will find through time who is decent and have a genuine interest in training. They are the ones posting pics and helping others through the giving of good solid advice and sharing their experiences.

You yourself have posted pics and have shared your training routine/exercises showing results.... Good on you for that. I say keep up the good work. By your transparent honest contribution it's people like you who make this forum a great site, a great source of information for the newb (and old) trainer/lifter. If you let the faceless troll types on her win and refrain from posting I feel that the forum will become a former shadow of what it is today having only the detritus of the community posting up their nonsensical s**t.

I know we all like a laugh on here and have had some pretty brutal and funny threads where folks have taken (and dished out) some close to the knuckle banter which for the most part has not needed moderation; this is just one aspect that makes this forum so good. To summarize every decent member of this community should maybe speak out and highlight when certain comments have crossed the line, It is generally blatantly evident when this happens. To avoid conflict a simple "I think that was out of order mate" would suffice.

Good to see you posting again. :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Morning Flubs !
> 
> Thank you for your concern , I 'm just fine .
> 
> ...


 Glad you aren't anyone's wife 

Welcome back, or something.


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

anna1 said:


> 2 . I 'm not Banzi , Banzi's girlfriend , granny or pet turtle


 I'm disappointed, you're not a Teenage Mutant Ninja @anna1? :lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Phew .... What a relief, I thought one of my fav posters had jumped ship.... But I see @Heavyassweights is still posting.... that was a close shave!
> 
> @anna1 Not knowing what has transpired please don't take what some folks post on here too personally, there's are some right weirdos who hide behind their screens (they know who they are). They never post any pics or give credible training advice! They are just here to troll genuine folk of the forum. You will find through time who is decent and have a genuine interest in training. They are the ones posting pics and helping others through the giving of good solid advice and sharing their experiences.
> 
> ...


 Good post mate but you do know it was your comments that made her delete her thread.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Phew .... What a relief, I thought one of my fav posters had jumped ship.... But I see @Heavyassweights is still posting.... that was a close shave!
> 
> @anna1 Not knowing what has transpired please don't take what some folks post on here too personally, there's are some right weirdos who hide behind their screens (they know who they are). They never post any pics or give credible training advice! They are just here to troll genuine folk of the forum. You will find through time who is decent and have a genuine interest in training. They are the ones posting pics and helping others through the giving of good solid advice and sharing their experiences.
> 
> ...


 Want some white with that knight mate?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Devil said:


> Want some white with that knight mate?


 He's supposibly natty mate, no white allowed. :thumb

Good post @Natty Steve'o though.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Weapons grade


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Phew .... What a relief, I thought one of my fav posters had jumped ship.... But I see @Heavyassweights is still posting.... that was a close shave!
> 
> @anna1 Not knowing what has transpired please don't take what some folks post on here too personally, there's are some right weirdos who hide behind their screens (they know who they are). They never post any pics or give credible training advice! They are just here to troll genuine folk of the forum. You will find through time who is decent and have a genuine interest in training. They are the ones posting pics and helping others through the giving of good solid advice and sharing their experiences.
> 
> ...


 thank you for your imput as always , didn't mean to cause no drama really

people are free to post what they want and we're not forced to love each other here

didn't mean to overreact really or come across like a whining b'tch , surprisingly enough though , when we are a group of people that have been talking to each other for so long , opinions seem to matter and people stop being complete strangers

anyway , all good , promise to come up with an even worse journal this time :thumb

x


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> thank you for your imput as always , didn't mean to cause no drama really
> 
> people are free to post what they want and we're not forced to love each other here
> 
> ...


 Look at it this way, how many people here would even be noticed if they stopped posting for a few days? 

Let alone have a thread made about them lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Look at it this way, how many people here would even be noticed if they stopped posting for a few days?
> 
> Let alone have a thread made about them lol


 LeeDaLifter ?


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Cliffs on thread please?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Too many pictures of same girl
> 
> Even Avi ?


 There are thousand of Instagram accounts like this. Everything is possible in internet world.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> thank you for your imput as always , didn't mean to cause no drama really
> 
> people are free to post what they want and we're not forced to love each other here
> 
> ...


 I think I missed a whole drama ( damn !!) ( but I love a drama so anna if you wanna fill me on the gossip do !!;lols) I dont come on the forum much over the weekends, one thing I would say is I for one have enjoyed the content you provide, and I would like to see more female members like you and @flubs, @Keeks etc. There is banter of course but ultimately I come on here for Training, nutrition but ultimately it was originally steroid discussion. I welcome and enjoy banter and discussion from anyone, interested in the same. I dont care whether they are woman, man or transgender, gender neutral. We have witty posters on here and more philosophical and insightful posters, and others extremely intelligent and will informed posters and experience guys and girls @Chelsea, @Keeks @Jakemaguire to name a couple. along with that comes a some people that are here to take the piss or pick fights for the fun of it. I take form the forum what I want for my benefit. I follow and enjoy reading the logs of people that are into their lifting whether experienced or beginner, and its because the gym and bodybuilding is a interest of mine for the past 15-20 years or so.

sorry for whatever reason you felt you needed to stop the journal. yes I am man field with extra hormones and I am honest so partly I enjoyed the pictures of a lady lifting but I also enjoyed the fact it was about the lifting and a proper journal where there was discussion about lifting form etc. I think the fact you attracted a larger audience because of gender was in fact a positive thing as more posted and those sifting through the banter would get some good pointers on lifting form etc.

so I say keep posting bang another journal up and I dont care if you are a man woman or whatever... lols ! if ou are man that girl with the nike high tops must be really annoyed at all those photos you have been taking of her in the gym !! lols dont worry I am not really a 42 year lawyer from freezing cold england, but a 13 year old chimpanzee from cuba. lols

white night or whatever bollox anyone has to throw who gives a crap..


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

anna1 said:


> I took some remarks too seriously .
> 
> I shouldnt have and I wont do it again
> 
> x


 You could have just smashed your PC screen with the keyboard and get relieved.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> He's natty mate, no white allowed. :thumb
> 
> Good post @Natty Steve'o though.


 Fixed.

Thanks for the compliment though. ...You know thing are going well when everyone thinks your on gear. :thumbup1:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment though. ...You know thing are going well when everyone knows your on gear. :thumbup1:


 Fixed also.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> LeeDaLifter ?


 @LeeDaLifter@LeeDaLifter

On. Phone in gym, this post didn't go well lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment though. ...You know things are going well when everyone thinks your a queer. :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> @LeeDaLifter@LeeDaLifter
> 
> On. Phone in gym, this post didn't go well lol


 Of course I do !

That thread with him and @trey1

hunting him down was epic haha


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Thanks for the compliment though. ...You know things are going well when everyone *Knows *your a queer. :thumbup1:


 Fixed...

Your Boyfriend knows ..... That's why you can't touch the sides Heavy :wink:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Of course I do !
> 
> That thread with him and @trey1
> 
> hunting him down was epic haha


 Haha yea I misread your post, tried to fix mine and failed miserably lol

Apparently I can't delete tags from a phone


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> thank you for your imput as always , didn't mean to cause no drama really
> 
> people are free to post what they want and we're not forced to love each other here
> 
> ...


 even better pics though?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> There are thousand of Instagram accounts like this. Everything is possible in internet world.


 Better things to do in Greece mate


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> even better pics though?


 Here's one for you papi .

I think my triceps are growing

what do you think ?


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

@anna1 you should post a picture holding your name with a object like a spoon or dildo you get the drift to put people's minds at rest that you are who you are


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Here's one for you papi .
> 
> I think my triceps are growing
> 
> ...


 definitely a guy ! lols I can tell my the fake bra strap marks !! ...


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jonk891 said:


> @anna1 you should post a picture holding your name with a object like a spoon or dildo you get the drift to put people's minds at rest that you are who you are


 I have but I guess I will be forced to do it again ..

x


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Backs looking good as well

I was actually checking out a girls back the other day at the gym because she had great lats and delts, I noticed she started to get a bit agitated... then I realized it's probably because I'm standing at the cable machine like this between my sets:










don't take people too seriously on here. Especially not me.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I have but I guess I will be forced to do it again ..
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 148925


 i note that finger is carefully placed to hide your adams apple ... lols !!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

anna1 said:


> I think my triceps are growing


 Yes... have you tweaked your form?

If anna1 is a guy then yes @Heavyassweights is correct... I am queer... :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes... have you tweaked your form?
> 
> If anna1 is a guy then yes @Heavyassweights is correct... I am queer... :lol:


 Yes , actually . I've been following some advise and it really made a difference


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Yes , actually . I've been following some advise and it really made a difference


 Nice one... This forum does have its uses. Oh and nice pic by the way.. I'm not surprised you get a lot of testosterone fueled male attention on here.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nice one... This forum does have its uses. Oh and nice pic by the way.. I'm not surprised you get a lot of testosterone fueled male attention on here.


 Yeap , its ok . Would hate to see the private threads die out like that


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Yeap , its ok . Would hate to see the private threads die out like that


 Private threads...are my missing something good ?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Aw, @anna1 is now the only UKM poster to have two of her own threads 

EDIT: And a conspiracy theory


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

And here's One of me cos I don't want to be left out......

View attachment 146584


View attachment 134611


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Flubs said:


> And here's One of me cos I don't want to be left out......
> 
> View attachment 146584
> 
> ...


 Are you standing in front of LeeDaLifter? I think you've got the wrong camera on, need to switch it to selfie


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Varg said:


> Aw, @anna1 is now the only UKM poster to have two of her own threads
> 
> EDIT: And a conspiracy theory


 

i heard there's also one on darkweb as well right along Frandy's bucolic porn and Slag's "homemade" vids

x


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome back @anna1

I thought you'd absconded with @Ultrasonic ! It would have made sense. Both single, early forties and clever. Obviously not. I do think we need to start a thread as he's not logged in since Christmas Day (just checked) Whatever Santa bought him must have been good to keep him off the forum for this long.....


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flubs said:


> And here's One of me cos I don't want to be left out......
> 
> View attachment 146584
> 
> ...


 Go on Flubs , dont be so modest we've seen your deadlift videos


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Welcome back @anna1
> 
> I thought you'd absconded with @Ultrasonic ! It would have made sense. Both single, early forties and clever. Obviously not. I do think we need to start a thread as he's not logged in since Christmas Day (just checked) Whatever Santa bought him must have been good to keep him off the forum for this long.....


 good point, since the update i had to keep checking as he was someone I was following ( not in a stalker way) and had not seen any updates from him


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> Welcome back @anna1
> 
> I thought you'd absconded with @Ultrasonic ! It would have made sense. Both single, early forties and clever. Obviously not. I do think we need to start a thread as he's not logged in since Christmas Day (just checked) Whatever Santa bought him must have been good to keep him off the forum for this long.....


 Yes , I 've been wondering about that .

Not a single link since then 

probably busy with his move ?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

anna1 said:


> probably busy with his move ?


 Yes probably this.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

anna1 said:


> Go on [Redacted] , dont be so modest we've seen your deadlift videos


 Looooooooooolllllllll..... that was mainly my arse in the vid but you know.......if they're similar I can't deny it.....hurrr hurrrr


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> Yes probably this.


 Or still trying to adjust audio properly on his TV

@Ultrasonic you audio freak


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flubs said:


> Looooooooooolllllllll..... that was mainly my arse in the vid but you know.......if they're similar I can't deny it.....hurrr hurrrr


 Yeah , thats what I mean it was mainly your arse and they're nothing alike


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Here's one for you papi .
> 
> I think my triceps are growing
> 
> ...


 Oh lawd


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Thread backfire! :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DaPump said:


> Probably.... She's sooo sarky!!


 OH reeeeeeeeally?? :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Seriously boys????? I mean seriously??? Some of u guys comments are like wet nappies, Think ya selves lucky u still have me ...6 years this year for me putting up with u lot and still going strong, so instead of crying over Anna be happy u have me !!!! :thumb ......boooo Hooooo.....


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> sorry again mate


 You only hurt me because you failed to send the gf pics mate 

Sharing - caring.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Seriously boys????? I mean seriously??? Some of u guys comments are like wet nappies, Think ya selves lucky u still have me ...6 years this year for me putting up with u lot and still going strong, so instead of crying over Anna be happy u have me !!!! :thumb ......boooo Hooooo.....


 post a picture


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Well, I am happy that you back @anna1 at least I won't get blamed anymore about your going! :lol:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> post a picture of feet


 Fixed


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> post a picture


 LOL


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Of course I do !
> 
> That thread with him and @trey1
> 
> hunting him down was epic haha


 Think his landlord killed him lol

or he died in a wanking accident involvin his new home gym


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

anna1 said:


> thank you for your imput as always , didn't mean to cause no drama really
> 
> people are free to post what they want and we're not forced to love each other here
> 
> ...


 Ignore his long winded attempt to receive Glute spreadies


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Seriously boys????? I mean seriously??? Some of u guys comments are like wet nappies, Think ya selves lucky u still have me ...6 years this year for me putting up with u lot and still going strong, so instead of crying over Anna be happy u have me !!!! :thumb ......boooo Hooooo.....


 we are happy to havbe you as well Skye, your just not on here as much ...


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> Seriously boys????? I mean seriously??? Some of u guys comments are like wet nappies, Think ya selves lucky u still have me ...6 years this year for me putting up with u lot and still going strong, so instead of crying over Anna be happy u have me !!!! :thumb ......boooo Hooooo.....


 But you're old!


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> we are happy to havbe you as well Skye, your just not on here as much ...


 More like she doesn't post attention seeking pictures 24/7


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Nara said:


> More like she doesn't post attention seeking pictures 24/7


 you say potato, ill say ..... lols


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Flubs said:


> And here's One of me cos I don't want to be left out......
> 
> View attachment 146584
> 
> ...


 Would bang


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

@natural_steven73 what are your thoughts on anna1 going in gear

Do 500mcg hcg a week anna2 it keeps the balls full


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Geez she is a woman, get over it.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

babyarm said:


> Would bang



View attachment 134092


:lol:


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Seriously boys????? I mean seriously??? Some of u guys comments are like wet nappies, Think ya selves lucky u still have me ...6 years this year for me putting up with u lot and still going strong, so instead of crying over Anna be happy u have me !!!! :thumb ......boooo Hooooo.....


 I love you x


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Haha yeah awesome physique and aesthetic asf, hopefully he doesn't lose all his gains within his 4 walls.


 Sorry what happened to him??


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Toranator said:


> Sorry what happened to him??


 think he gone prison mate but he will get bigger in there i guess fuk all to do.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

S1dhu82 said:


> think he gone prison mate but he will get bigger in there i guess fuk all to do.


 What for? I guessed that by the 4 walls comment. Seemed like a genuine lad what did he do wrong?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@anna1

6 page thread and only one pic, you've changed.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Flubs said:


> View attachment 134092
> 
> 
> :lol:


 I'm sorry but that pic B) was asking for it lol

And that cat looks like a cat inside a cat :huh: dunno if that's makes sense :confused1:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Seriously boys????? I mean seriously??? Some of u guys comments are like wet nappies, Think ya selves lucky u still have me ...6 years this year for me putting up with u lot and still going strong, so instead of crying over Anna be happy u have me !!!! :thumb ......boooo Hooooo.....


 I'm always happy you're here this place would be dead without you :thumb


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Nara said:


> It'll be an epic transformation thread if he comes back and starts from day 1, you'd be surprised how fast you lose with s**t diet and no gear. In 4 DLTBB journal part 2


 Tons of gear in jail mate swap Oxys for noodles and backy lol. Can easily stay in shape even without gym acces if you're smart with your surroundings.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Slagface said:


> Tons of gear in jail mate swap Oxys for noodles and backy lol. Can easily stay in shape even without gym acces if you're smart with your surroundings.


 Sounds like the voice of experience.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Tons of gear in jail mate swap Oxys for noodles and backy lol. Can easily stay in shape even without gym acces if you're smart with your surroundings.


 You'd know you fvcking terror! [IMG alt=":beer:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_beer.gif&key=4012ca5d38eaca6602ea58b7007d316600f8fc4d2799a0bd36dd86479672b6e8[/IMG]


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

S1dhu82 said:


> think he gone prison mate but he will get bigger in there i guess fuk all to do.


 Lol does everyone think you go to jail as soon as you're nicked?

They have to build a case, that can take months to years, then court, then sentencing.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Lol does everyone think you go to jail as soon as you're nicked?
> 
> They have to build a case, that can take months to years, then court, then sentencing.


 held on remand


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> post a picture


 Why...u have one in ya wallet :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> we are happy to havbe you as well Skye, your just not on here as much ...


 Why thank you kindly!!!

I know it got abit dull, a girl can only take so many insults about her grammar before she's bored.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DaPump said:


> But you're old!


 And you are ugly but I don't hold it against u do I :tongue:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jjtreml said:


> I love you x


 Prove it


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Prove it


 Did you get a new washer Hun? I don't mind washing your clothes, underwear and the likes :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

babyarm said:


> I'm always happy you're here this place would be dead without you :thumb


 And I'm rather fond of ...chocolate


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Why...u have one in ya wallet :thumb


 When can I take my own pictures..

of you n my mrs xx


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> And you are ugly but I don't hold it against u do I :tongue:


 To be honest I find mature women incredibly sexy in fact they give me the raging horn! ^_^


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Did you get a new washer Hun? I don't mind washing your clothes, underwear and the likes :whistling:


 Lol..I actually did ..what a palava

P.s. Didn't u say Anna was a favorite?? Huh ...huh


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Slagface said:


> When can I take my own pictures..
> 
> of you n my mrs xx


 Is she margate based?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..I actually did ..what a palava
> 
> P.s. Didn't u say Anna was a favorite?? Huh ...huh


 I'm trying to make things up with you Hun, we were good together. I need another chance


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DaPump said:


> To be honest I find mature women incredibly sexy in fact they give me the raging horn! ^_^


 oh I'm not mature just old


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm trying to make things up with you Hun, we were good together. I need another chance


 No u had 10 ....


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> No u had 10 ....


 Ok I understand


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Is she margate based?


 No lol, she's top drawer, I'm sure the lads in MA can vouch :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Tons of gear in jail mate swap Oxys for noodles and backy lol. Can easily stay in shape even without gym acces if you're smart with your surroundings.


 Yep, my best mate is a prison officer and he said generally they just let them get on with it, but if I ever have trouble sourcing anything he could confiscate me some s**t off the inmates :lol:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yep, my best mate is a prison officer and he said generally they just let them get on with it, but if I ever have trouble sourcing anything he could confiscate me some s**t off the inmates :lol:


 I heard from a friend of a friend that a decent sized stash of Triumph Labs got sent over the wall on a drone to a London based prison sometime last year.

Cant be sure on the authenticity of this story though. Atleast if I get banged up for crimes I don't commit I could still get my go to :lol:


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Prove it


 You're right....actions speak louder than words


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> oh I'm not mature just old


 Yeah, mature is a polite way of saying old... so old women give me the horn but not granny chicken skin old!!


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Why thank you kindly!!!
> 
> I know it got abit dull, a girl can only take so many insults about her grammar before she's bored.


 this is the problem on here, any females end up getting so much attention good and bad that they end up leaving it would seem. it would be nice to see a few more female members who are into lifting etc and who also can have banter without it getting out of hand.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> held on remand


 Wow, what did he do?


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> And I'm rather fond of ...chocolate


 Chocolate is very addictive so you need to be careful you don't get hooked


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @anna1
> 
> 6 page thread and only one pic, you've changed.


 I'm shocked you'd think my feelings for you have changed in the slightest .

x


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> I'm shocked you'd think my feelings for you have changed in the slightest .
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 148991


 Beautiful X


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> I'm shocked you'd think my feelings for you have changed in the slightest .
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 148991


 Bellissima


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

anna1 said:


> I'm shocked you'd think my feelings for you have changed in the slightest .
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 148991


 Glute spread covered in PB or really banzi with his cock tucked :thumb


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

*I've been missing Anna1 so much I thought I'd write a poem to bring her back to the forum! Here goes...*

*A million stars up in the sky
one shines brighter I can't deny
A love so precious a love so true
a love that comes from me to you
The angels sing when you are near
within your arms I have nothing to fear
You always know just what to say 
just talking to you makes my day
I love you @anna1 with all of my heart
together forever and never to part*

Come back please!!!

:lol:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

DaPump said:


> *I've been missing Anna1 so much I thought I'd write a poem to bring her back to the forum! Here goes...*
> 
> *A million stars up in the sky
> one shines brighter I can't deny
> ...


 She prefers flowers.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> She prefers flowers.


 Really!!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> She prefers flowers.


 From Russia with love!!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

@Sasnak


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

DaPump said:


> @Sasnak


 Don't get too carried away!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Don't get too carried away!


 Do you think it's too much?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

DaPump said:


> Do you think it's too much?


 In Greece, red roses are traditionally only given at Greek Orthodox funerals but I'm sure she'll love them.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> In Greece, red roses are traditionally only given at Greek Orthodox funerals but I'm sure she'll love them.


 Oh no I've blown it!! :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> In Greece, red roses are traditionally only given at Greek Orthodox funerals but I'm sure she'll love them.


 Where did you hear that ?? Haha

those are my favourite actually

x


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Where did you hear that ?? Haha
> 
> those are my favourite actually
> 
> ...


 Damn Lilly's!! Oh well ...


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Where did you hear that ?? Haha
> 
> those are my favourite actually
> 
> ...


 I made it up as a bit of a joke. Strangely, Lilly's are traditionally associated with Funerals in the UK though (that's factual, not made up)

Edit - the ones in your picture grow in my garden, hundreds of them come up in the spring.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

So whats the script a thread i MA devoted to Anna or something? Why am i not in MA anymore?

Whats going on?



anna1 said:


> I'm shocked you'd think my feelings for you have changed in the slightest .
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 148991


 Class


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

DaPump said:


> Damn Lilly's!! Oh well ...


 

any woman would love roses too

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> I made it up as a bit of a joke. Strangely, Lilly's are traditionally associated with Funerals in the UK though (that's factual, not made up)
> 
> Edit - the ones in your picture grow in my garden, hundreds of them come up in the spring.


 God damn . Cant avoid morbidity 

ohh ! That must look lovely


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Imy79 said:


> Wow, what did he do?


 Fee threads went up asking where he was but vanished within minutes :confused1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DaPump said:


> Yeah, mature is a polite way of saying old... so old women give me the horn but not granny chicken skin old!!


 Hmm see u sound too fussy for my liking :whistling:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Hmm see u sound too fussy for my liking :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> this is the problem on here, any females end up getting so much attention good and bad that they end up leaving it would seem. it would be nice to see a few more female members who are into lifting etc and who also can have banter without it getting out of hand.


 I agree ...I would love more like minded women on here too but I think it's just the nature of the beast. If the women are polite and chatty they are attention seeking, if they are muscular they are men, if they are out spoken, they are just nasty...and if like me you are all of the above then u need a very thick old lady skin to take the nonsense that gets thrown, which thankfully I have!!

I doubt it will ever change, a woman can't put a picture up and genuinely ask for serious advice....there has been some incredible knowledgable women in here before and I'm sure they are still in the back ground but don't need the hassle and insults.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Chocolate is very addictive so you need to be careful you don't get hooked


 Tooooooo late!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anna1 said:


> :lol:


 Welcome back!! These cry babies missed u so much, I was hoping u would be gone much longer so they could learn to appreciate me ....u ruined everything.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Welcome back!! These cry babies missed u so much, I was hoping u would be gone much longer so they could learn to appreciate me ....u ruined everything.


  cant hold a grudge for more than 24 hours haha

I'm sure everyone appreciates you . Last summer you were mentioned in every other thread till you showed up

x


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

anna1 said:


> God damn . Cant avoid morbidity
> 
> ohh ! That must look lovely


 Not really all the skin has dried up and they smell...


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> Hmm see u sound too fussy for my liking :whistling:


 Depends... they can be old but if the still have it, they still have it and the fact that they have it still gives me the horn! I think it's the temptation of the forbidden engagement, the sexual experience of an older woman and me being a pervert...


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

anna1 said:


> thank you for your imput as always , didn't mean to cause no drama really
> 
> people are free to post what they want and we're not forced to love each other here
> 
> ...


 Glad all is well with you Anna


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Welcome back!! These cry babies missed u so much, I was hoping u would be gone much longer so they could learn to appreciate me ....u ruined everything.


 And thanks to her I've had the longest thread ever since I joined this site three hundred years ago.......snicker snicker....

my plan is now to do a regular "where did they go" thread....lol!

Notreallythatsad....nearly but not quite..


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flubs said:


> And thanks to her I've had the longest thread ever since I joined this site three hundred years ago.......snicker snicker....
> 
> my plan is now to do a regular "where did they go" thread....lol!
> 
> Notreallythatsad....nearly but not quite..


 :lol:

Maybe you should post more " pink sock " pics ? :whistling:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

anna1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Maybe you should post more " pink sock " pics ? :whistling:


 I don't really do pics but I know the guys lurrrrrrv a naked bird pic so who am I to disappoint.....

View attachment IMG_0255.JPG


..... :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Flubs said:


> I don't really do pics but I know the guys lurrrrrrv a naked bird pic so who am I to disappoint.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 142875
> ...


 Combining this with the "where did they go " we should summon @Quackerz

i kinda miss his " your mama's " jokes


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> Tooooooo late!


 Obviously not getting enough sex...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DaPump said:


> Depends... they can be old but if the still have it, they still have it and the fact that they have it still gives me the horn! I think it's the temptation of the forbidden engagement, the sexual experience of an older woman and me being a pervert...


 I think the latter :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Flubs said:


> And thanks to her I've had the longest thread ever since I joined this site three hundred years ago.......snicker snicker....
> 
> my plan is now to do a regular "where did they go" thread....lol!
> 
> Notreallythatsad....nearly but not quite..


 Lol.....well I would offer to pretend to disappear but that could result in u having the worst 'tumble weed' thread ever!

We need to see more of u in here!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DaPump said:


> Obviously not getting enough sex...


 Hmm true actually but it's all self inflicted...I just can't be bothered lately ...I've got a new coffee machine for Xmas and quite honestly the excitement of buying all these different coffee pods and my addiction to coffee has consumed me.....and it's pretty orgasmic too.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol.....well I would offer to pretend to disappear but that could result in u having the worst 'tumble weed' thread ever!
> 
> We need to see more of u in here!!


 And in that case I would just keep posting like a nutter in the thread myself till u showed up. Yup! true story..


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> Hmm true actually but it's all self inflicted...I just can't be bothered lately ...I've got a new coffee machine for Xmas and quite honestly the excitement of buying all these different coffee pods and my addiction to coffee has consumed me.....and it's pretty orgasmic too.


 Calm down you're about to cream your knickers!!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Welcome back!! These cry babies missed u so much, I was hoping u would be gone much longer so they could learn to appreciate me ....u ruined everything.


 Simps gonna simp


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> I think the latter :lol:


 Nah... that was the only untrue part about that statement... I've always been into older women? I really don't know why? I find older woman more approachable and easier to talk with? Most people enjoy sex obviously but the key factor for me is who the sex is with, you could do it with someone you don't really find that attractive and enjoy it but when it's with someone you have a sexual connection with it heightens the experience way more... and for me older woman do just that? I suppose it what makes us all different...


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> I agree ...I would love more like minded women on here too but I think it's just the nature of the beast. If the women are polite and chatty they are attention seeking, if they are muscular they are men, if they are out spoken, they are just nasty...and if like me you are all of the above then u need a very thick old lady skin to take the nonsense that gets thrown, which thankfully I have!!
> 
> I doubt it will ever change, a woman can't put a picture up and genuinely ask for serious advice....there has been some incredible knowledgable women in here before and I'm sure they are still in the back ground but don't need the hassle and insults.


 Well I am sad that this is the case. I hope things can change in the future. Having trained with a woman this past 20 years I can honestly say she beasts most men on most lifts body weight to lifted weight and to intensity and pain, with out the macho screaming and throwing of weights around as well. Gutted due to having a baby we rarely train together these days.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

DaPump said:


> Calm down you're about to cream your knickers!!


 She's 50+ - think you meant "accidentally cream your knickers"? 

Only joking Skye :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Starz said:


> Simps gonna simp


 I need help with this language


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> Well I am sad that this is the case. I hope things can change in the future. Having trained with a woman this past 20 years I can honestly say she beasts most men on most lifts body weight to lifted weight and to intensity and pain, with out the macho screaming and throwing of weights around as well. Gutted due to having a baby we rarely train together these days.


 But are u happy to be the 'daddy' eeeeeeeek.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

InAndOut said:


> She's 50+ - think you meant "accidentally cream your knickers"?
> 
> Only joking Skye :thumbup1:


 Says he that is ' in and out' . Come on now!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I need help with this language


 More or less, white knight behaviour.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Starz said:


> More or less, white knight behaviour.


 Got you :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Hmm true actually but it's all self inflicted...I just can't be bothered lately ...I've got a new coffee machine for Xmas and quite honestly the excitement of buying all these different coffee pods and my addiction to coffee has consumed me.....and it's pretty orgasmic too.


 Orgasmic coffee

I bet sex is s**t


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Flubs said:


> I don't really do pics but I know the guys lurrrrrrv a naked bird pic so who am I to disappoint.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 142875
> ...


 Not posting many pics (I have only ever seen one) actually makes you more alluring and more intriguing Ms. @Flubs. Your beauty, charm and depth of character still show through the veil of your words.

PS: offered with an abundance of goodwill and respect m'lady.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

UK2USA said:


> Not posting many pics (I have only ever seen one) actually makes you more alluring and more intriguing Ms. @Flubs. Your beauty, charm and depth of character still show through the veil of your words.
> 
> PS: offered with an abundance of goodwill and respect m'lady.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> Orgasmic coffee
> 
> I bet sex is s**t


 Always a sarky cow that one! :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

UK2USA said:


> Not posting many pics (I have only ever seen one) actually makes you more alluring and more intriguing


 Well Sir, that is most kind of you but i'm not trying to be alluring. I'm just a regular gal and a bit of a chub at that so I don't want to put myself out there to be torn down by folks on this forum. I'm happy with myself and don't have any agenda. I train hard, I have a bit of banter now and again and as you know my posts are most thought provoking combined with rapier wit.

I remember the one I did on which way up should the toilet roll go on the holder.....and...ummm.....oh yes! the story of how I managed to lock myself into the revolving door of a high security building locking out people trying to get in and out of it for lunch....yes that was a good day...notreallyIgotmarchedtothepolicestationbyburlyblokeswithguns....lol!

and of course who could forget the time I had to go to the osteopath for my delt injury, and whilst demonstrating how I could do push ups as it recovered I managed to propel myself head first into his wedding tackle and whilst manically trying to back off in a dignified manner (that soooo did not work) I actually grabbed his coat, pulled him forward and head butted him. Oooooooooh yes, the guys who followed my journal for a long time can confirm that I am in fact a walking health and safety hazard.....

so you see....i'm much better off in stealth mode, just popping in and out with my wise nuggets of info and insight.

Thank you though, kind words.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DaPump said:


> Always a sarky cow that one! :lol:


 Moooooooo

tell the pissy fingered chef to pipe down....last woman I saw a pic of that he was taking his 1-2 min on...had a fat ass.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Well Sir, that is most kind of you but i'm not trying to be alluring. I'm just a regular gal and a bit of a chub at that so I don't want to put myself out there to be torn down by folks on this forum. I'm happy with myself and don't have any agenda. I train hard, I have a bit of banter now and again and as you know my posts are most thought provoking combined with rapier wit.
> 
> I remember the one I did on which way up should the toilet roll go on the holder.....and...ummm.....oh yes! the story of how I managed to lock myself into the revolving door of a high security building locking out people trying to get in and out of it for lunch....yes that was a good day...notreallyIgotmarchedtothepolicestationbyburlyblokeswithguns....lol!
> 
> ...


 I doubt u of all ppl on here would be torn down......and if u was I think there would be a back lash for said person!!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> Moooooooo
> 
> tell the pissy fingered chef to pipe down....last woman I saw a pic of that he was taking his 1-2 min on...had a fat ass.


 Dafuq? That makes no sense, have you been on the rose or am I missing something here?

you are a sarky cow though :lol:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Moooooooo
> 
> tell the pissy fingered chef to pipe down....last woman I saw a pic of that he was taking his 1-2 min on...had a fat ass.


 @Frandeman we need some more pics of your latest squeeze to disprove this theory


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> But are u happy to be the 'daddy' eeeeeeeek.


 I sincerely hope so she I married her for christs sake !


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> @Frandeman we need some more pics of your latest squeeze to disprove this theory


 I like a fat ass from time to time mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DaPump said:


> Dafuq? That makes no sense, have you been on the rose or am I missing something here?
> 
> you are a sarky cow though :lol:


 You're missing something ...sorry 

i am not!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> @Frandeman we need some more pics of your latest squeeze to disprove this theory


 Gary is on the ball


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mayzini said:


> I sincerely hope so she I married her for christs sake !


 Oh...in which case we crossed wires ....alright alright !!


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Oh...in which case we crossed wires ....alright alright !!


 ha ha .... no worries ha ha !! its why I have no issue with having a sensible discussion with men and women who lift when I met my wife in the gym she had been competing for a while and knew as much about training if not more than me in some aspects prep in for shows etc takes a different kind of determination that most regular gym goers. yeah I can be known to flirt but its harmless !


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> You're missing something ...sorry
> 
> i am not!!


 What does pissy fingered chef mean I googled it and all I got was a load of lesbians? Have you turned!!


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> I like a fat ass from time to time mate :thumbup1:


 Me too! When you pound against it you can really get the whole thing moving!! :thumb


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Sasnak said:


> I thought you'd absconded with @Ultrasonic ! It would have made sense. Both single, early forties and clever. Obviously not. I do think we need to start a thread as he's not logged in since Christmas Day (just checked) Whatever Santa bought him must have been good to keep him off the forum for this long.....


 Sadly no, I hadn't snuck off with @anna1. Just been busy. Still am so just passing through...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Combining this with the "where did they go " we should summon @Quackerz
> 
> i kinda miss his " your mama's " jokes


 Summoned.

Wheres the pics of cho sexy ass? X

on a serious note how are things going?

Not so serious please pm nudes.  :lol:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Flubs said:


> Well Sir, that is most kind of you but i'm not trying to be alluring. I'm just a regular gal and a bit of a chub at that so I don't want to put myself out there to be torn down by folks on this forum. I'm happy with myself and don't have any agenda. I train hard, I have a bit of banter now and again and as you know my posts are most thought provoking combined with rapier wit.
> 
> I remember the one I did on which way up should the toilet roll go on the holder.....and...ummm.....oh yes! the story of how I managed to lock myself into the revolving door of a high security building locking out people trying to get in and out of it for lunch....yes that was a good day...notreallyIgotmarchedtothepolicestationbyburlyblokeswithguns....lol!
> 
> ...


 I always thought you were a geeza 

mhmm unchartered territory


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Summoned.
> 
> Wheres the pics of cho sexy ass? X
> 
> ...


 Where have you been you maniac ?

Haha

I'll do a special photoshoot for ya


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Slagface said:


> I always thought you were a geeza


 That is the assumption of many on here. I think it's the deep voice that does it. :mellow:

:lol:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Flubs said:


> That is the assumption of many on here. I think it's the deep voice that does it. :mellow:
> 
> :lol:


 I think the deep voice is obvious you are a lady :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Where have you been you maniac ?
> 
> Haha
> 
> I'll do a special photoshoot for ya


 Sounds shmexy. I like a bit of Greek occasionally. 

Ive just been working mostly and rodgering Mrs. Quackerz, training, hitting a 272 deadlift natty recently and generally just being my usual idiot self. Thinking of hitting the next midlands qualifier for the BPU when it comes around. See what happens. 

Anyone still around? Might be sticking my head around again a bit more often.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anna1 said:


> I'm shocked you'd think my feelings for you have changed in the slightest .
> 
> x
> 
> View attachment 148991


 That's what I'm talking about. 

Looking good.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Where are my pictures gorgeous

I feel left apart

Only getting cock pictures here


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Where are my pictures gorgeous
> 
> I feel left apart
> 
> Only getting cock pictures here


 What sort of pictures do you want ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> What sort of pictures do you want ?


 Anything but cock

That's all in getting here love


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Anything but cock
> 
> That's all in getting here love


 Ok , here's a nasty one since you like a fat "ss


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Ok , here's a nasty one since you like a fat "ss
> 
> View attachment 151487


 If that is yours

I just fall in love :whistling:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> If that is yours
> 
> I just fall in love :whistling:


 :lol:

Its my wonderful personality that won you over , isn't it ? Haha

thanx papi


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Ok , here's a nasty one since you like a fat "ss
> 
> View attachment 151487


 That's a big thong


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> That's a big thong


 U like ?

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> U like ?
> 
> x


 Ass looks smaller in your swimsuit

hmmm


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Ass looks smaller in your swimsuit
> 
> hmmm


 Yeah , it does . Its depressing

:lol:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Yeah , it does . Its depressing
> 
> :lol:


 All fours for the decider though


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> All fours for the decider though


 Waiting to check out your squat bootie first daddy :cool2:


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Ok , here's a nasty one since you like a fat "ss
> 
> View attachment 151487


 Wish my face was that red tablecloth....


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Waiting to check out your squat bootie first daddy :cool2:


 The little bitch can't squat :whistling:


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Ok , here's a nasty one since you like a fat "ss
> 
> View attachment 151487


----------

